# Show off your Vintage SS Rigs



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd like to see a picture-post containing only *PRE-1993 *SS rigs. That means canti's and rigids, mostly.

Why? Because everyone has these fancy new SS rigs, and hardly anyone rides the older stuff, like I hope too.

Unite!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Please make them black & white photos. My eyeballs are still recovering from 80/90s fluoro lycra.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*1991 Fat Chance Yo Eddy*


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

ugh, Yo Eddy's are so cheater frames. They totally were light years ahead of their time.


----------



## bla bla (Feb 27, 2008)

*1988 Yeti Fro*

it's a beast of burden...


----------



## bla bla (Feb 27, 2008)

*crud...*

shoulda posted this pic...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Words can not describe how much I love this bike:










Steve


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeti = very cool.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Words can not describe how much I love this bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before I went to a 29'er I was searching for a Klein to build up as a race bike. As luck would have it I drank the Koolaid before I found one. I'd post my Stumpjumper, but it's a '96.


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

*1988 Rock Lobster*

Paul nicknamed the bike Ugly, it is on display at FFB but has been ridden a few times since being here. 26" front and 24" rear wheels. Paul built purpose SS bikes real early in the game.

more info @ https://www.firstflightbikes.com/1988_Rock_lobster_SS.htm


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

...


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Early '90's Schwinn MOS converted and resurrected.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*My 1991 Litespeed*



jh4rt said:


>


CBO commissioned titanium frames from Litespeed with Yo Eddy geometry. Here's mine done up as a SS with a Spicer ti fork. Here's a chance to compare "side-by-side", so to speak.

JMJ


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

An early 90's Bontrager with the Magic gear.
A 1980-something Trek I converted to cyclocross duty. It's now relegated to commuting duty.
A Kona humuhumu I converted to a 29"er. I sold it. I shouldn't have.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

How hard is it to convert to 29" on older bikes? The wheelset I was planning on using on my Marin project is pretty beat up, the rear being very trashed. I assume I'd need to switch to V-Brakes, anything else I should know?

The Trek looks great, and I'm hoping I can find the magic gear on my project.


----------



## cornholio666 (Apr 1, 2007)

This is a 1980s (I think) Jamis Boss Cruiser that I repainted, overhauled and converted from a 6-speed to a single speed. I ride this thing all over the place.


----------



## biggieP (Apr 6, 2006)

This is an early 90's f%$& Pig built by John Hammond (Salsa frame builder) tha debuted in the first CCCC series at the revenge of the siskyous. Still riding the same Phil huibs I had custom fabbed by PW to meet the bike's specs (130 mm rear spacing, flip flop, 32h).


----------



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

This is my 1989 (I think) Diamondback Apex, which I bought used in the spring of 1992. In this picture it was set up with 42x18 gearing, which was the "magic" gear. That gear worked well for commuting and mild trails, but was much too big for most hills. However, I did ride it in one unofficial SS race, and as long as I accepted that I would run a lot of hills (in southeast Michigan we have a lot of short, steep, loose hills), I absolutely blew other riders away on the flats!

Since this picture I have made a few changes, the most significant being that I used an old derailleur cage to make a tensioner, similar to a Surly, and am currently running a much more off-road friendly 39x20 gear. Maybe one of these days I will get rid of the road crank I have on it, but right now that means I would actually have to spend money on it


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

these bikes are oooold, and will be Ernesto-ized to become SS bikes: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/2581517033/


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> How hard is it to convert to 29" on older bikes? The wheelset I was planning on using on my Marin project is pretty beat up, the rear being very trashed. I assume I'd need to switch to V-Brakes, anything else I should know?
> 
> The Trek looks great, and I'm hoping I can find the magic gear on my project.


I'm sure there must be some kind of exception, but pretty close to impossible.


----------



## pindowngirl25 (Sep 19, 2006)

I love those old bikes, mine not as old yet but getting there.... still my favorite bike to ride.
Short top tubes long stems on Ritcheys fit me perfect.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

1990 Rocky Mountain Blizzard - Converted to SS w/ Campy Track Ends in 1997 by Matt Assenmacher.

jw


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

GrumpyOne said:


> 1990 Rocky Mountain Blizzard - Converted to SS w/ Campy Track Ends in 1997 by Matt Assenmacher.
> 
> jw


I know you got another one to show...


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

1990 Overbury's (UK custom builder) Pioneer, fillet brazed from Columbus Nivacrom tubing, with Pace RC 30s.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

'93 Barracuda A2R, right on your cutoff so I hope it's acceptable.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Jamis Dragon frame, year unknown:*

Here is my Jamis Dragon. I bought the frame on E-bay a few years ago and built it up with part from the parts bin and Ebay. It actuall has some Hookwork tires on it now, otherwise it is the same. Magic gear ratio on 34:17. I use the bike mostly for riding around the neighborhood with my kids. I have no idea what year it is from, so if anyone knows, please post it.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> I know you got another one to show...


Sorry, it's post 1993. 

jw


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i love this thread, good looking jamis too.


----------



## older guy (Mar 9, 2004)

Bought the frameset with Ritchey Logic fork in '91. The switchblade fork, wheelset, 26 x 1 Spec Turbo tires, brakeset and pedals came later.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

CB2 said:


> I'm sure there must be some kind of exception, but pretty close to impossible.


 The guy above said he converted his Kona into a 29er. So that's what made me wonder.

I specifically wanted to see Vintage bikes, because they are different breed from most modern SS rigs.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 7, 2004)

Here's mine - '92 (or correct me) Bonty Race, original Bonty fork. Not much other vintage content except RM-395 Team rims and XC-9000 front hub. Surly rear hub, Radius cantis, 2.4 Mutanoraptors, 36x17 gear. Rides like a dream, if a little harsh in the cobbles.


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

bikeny said:


> Here is my Jamis Dragon.


Wow nice find:eekster: 
By far my fav :thumbsup:


----------



## explorer (Oct 29, 2007)

1990 Hercules Indiana - My first Mountainbike


----------



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> i love this thread, good looking jamis too.


Yeah, this thread is great! I really don't have anything else useful to say, I just wanted to bump it back up to the top


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> ugh, Yo Eddy's are so cheater frames. They totally were light years ahead of their time.


 I think they still are. I'm working out some issues with another bike...but if it doesn't work out, I'm going to find me another Yo and run it 1x7 with a thumbie. Nothing I've ridden feels like it.


----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

Geez! Missed this thread by one year.

Great bikes, everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Zasshu said:


> Geez! Missed this thread by one year.
> 
> Great bikes, everyone!:thumbsup:


See, if I opened it up to include bikes past 1993, you'd get much more different geometry and way more bikes with front suspensions, v-brakes, etc.

Since I was really aiming to get some ideas for my 1990 Team Marin, I though I'd get specific on age. I'm selfish like that.

Start at "1994-1999" thread!


----------



## cornholio666 (Apr 1, 2007)

I have to post some more photos that depict the bike a little better.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*Question*

I have two vintage RM's, one is The Edge FS and the other is a Stratos hardtail, both are '93s. Question for vintage mtb owners, what is the deciding factor that made you convert that vintage geary into SS? I am inches away from converting them both but something is holding me back from touching those old parts. I wish to see more vintages and hopefully I can convince myself to have a vintage SS.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

The reason I'm going SS on my Vintage is a complicated one.

1) It's my fathers old bike, he passed away in April, he always told me to push hard when we rode together.
2) Even though I have all the gear stuff, I want the simplicity of an SS (i've ridden them on other bikes)
3) Really puts all the focus on the vintage frame, and to an extent, when you pass other MTB riders, they know your not just a poor dude riding an old bike, but your someone who actually appreciates the older stuff.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: 

White industries ENO eccentric hub in the rear. 'nuff said.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

This is my bridgestone. It is actually 1994 based on the catalog but it should be close enough. I put newer v brakes and an xt/bontrager wheelset on it. I'll have to get a pic with mtn tires etc as I am riding it.

The damn ridgid setup keeps throwing me on the ground


----------



## jesseheath (Apr 30, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Words can not describe how much I love this bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one of these came in my shop not long ago.. after i gave it a tune i rode it around. incredibly stiff. like.... i was in shock as to how insanely stiff this bike was. i bet its fun.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Barracuda A1RS (??) Not sure the year, but fairly certain its early 90's. Rescued the frame from a local bike shop. At the moment, its in a pile awaiting a new rebuild, possibly with (gasp) gears 

There is an uncommon amount of Barracuda's 'round here...

last fall:









last winter, one of those days where you know you should have just stayed in and watched a video or something:


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

That last winter pic is just awesome.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*1952 Schwinn Wasp*

Cut, chopped, welded, stuffed, 29erd and clunkerd. It rides real nice in the dirt.


----------



## aztec1993 (Aug 28, 2007)

*1982 Ritchey*

Here are some pics of my 1982 Ritchey which I have converted to SS. Not done yet, would like to add ENO eccentirc rear hub, new fork with less rake (fork on the bike is not original). This thing is super fun on high-speed fire roads.










Bullmoose handlebar:









MAFAC Canti Brakes:









Magura Levers/Grips:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

aztec1993 said:


> Here are some pics of my 1982 Ritchey which I have converted to SS. Not done yet, would like to add ENO eccentirc rear hub, new fork with less rake (fork on the bike is not original). This thing is super fun on high-speed fire roads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats hot


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

That's actually my biggest gripe in many vintage bikes, is the amount of fork rake, yet they have a very slack head tube. So you can't run a long straight fork to bring the front end up, and your almost forced to keep the fork rake.

That's why I envy you guys with Eddie's because they have that awesome geometry.


----------



## jimmyv65 (Jul 10, 2005)

*1989 Reflex*

I raced on it back in the day. The pink was cool back then; now it's a little off. Either way, I love that I singled out this bike and got it back on the road. I went with more new parts than many of you--new brakes, stem & bars. I kept the switchblade fork and the bulls eye hubs.

I intended it to be only a neighborhood bike, but I may have to off road it a bit.

Its great to see it alive again.


----------



## c-dubya (Nov 11, 2006)

1990 p-23 gone eno


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Sorry so late on the response. 

The Kona had long stays, and the fork was an 80mm adjusted fork. Just long enough and tall enough to fit 29er wheels. I cut out the stay bridges on the rear to get the tire enough room. I'd do it again if I could fine the right price on another humuhumu. Most older bikes WON'T work for this conversion. Oh, it had a super low BB too. That helped keep it in the right range post conversion.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

*'Cuda A2V*

sorry to be a late comer, honestly I'm not sure how old the frame is, but I think this qualifies as retro.... a retro project gone mad anyway.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

1985 Fat City Kicker w/ WTB DirtDrops. 









1990 Merlin Titanium. It currently has a Ti Riser bar instead of the big Mustache bars.









I'm currently working on a 1990 Monster Fat with DirtDrops, but I'm undecided as to whether it will be geared or SS...


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

*Trek 7000 Single Speed Frankenbike*

Here's my 1991 Trek 7000 Singlespeed. It has been upgraded with crossmax wheels, FSA carbon bars, direct pull brakes, and some other mods. Maybe we should start a 'pimp my ride' thread?





Here's two older pics before the latest modifications:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Very nice vintages guys :thumbsup: Pimp My Ride (Bike) sounds like a good idea but should it be a total junk to begin with? or just total transformation. Anyways, I am willing to post one if there is such thread.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Merlin bars?*

Vintage and single speed, my 2 favorite types of bikes:thumbsup:

Upchuck, what are the bars on that Merlin? Look nice, I need some like that for a bike I am working on.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

1 cog frog said:


> Vintage and single speed, my 2 favorite types of bikes:thumbsup:
> 
> Upchuck, what are the bars on that Merlin? Look nice, I need some like that for a bike I am working on.


They're made by Black Sheep Bikes. I tried to like them, but just couldn't get used to the extra width. Specs:
_3al/2.5v ti
_28" wide
_1.25" rise
_8˚ to 80˚ sweep
_25.4mm at clamp
_31.8mm with shim

I replaced them with some Spicer Ti Risers.


----------



## Ranman (Sep 17, 2005)

*1993 Schwin*

Built this up for the kid. That's why the DH pedals and not clips. He's commuting cause a parking permit is $150.00 at school + a bus ride from the lot. Didn't want it to look to sweet or it will get ripped off. Got him a bigdog lock too.


----------



## Green_Canoe (Aug 18, 2006)

1988 GT Karakoram - Mostly stock components new Surly hub w/ 17t freewheel new 34t chainring. Custom paint in 80's style colors .


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

not sure if it's old enough, but it's dam fun


----------



## williamf777 (Feb 23, 2004)

Here is my 26" BMX. It is an unknown frame and fork. It is like none other I have ever seen. Everybody I ask about is stumped to is origins as well.










Chainstay and dropouts are like none other.










Frame was too tall to fit all the way in the chroming tank.










Tuff Neck stem.










Wolber double wall rims with specialized sealed bearing hubs. Radial front.










The bars are too tall so I have some bars off of a 1972 Husky dirtbike to swap out. I have the yellow front tire but swapped it out to ride some dirt trails.


----------



## Spidey-Lag (Sep 4, 2004)

*1990 Gary Fisher Advance*

:thumbsup:


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow, I go away for a few months and come back and my thread is still towards the top.

Good deal.

My Marin is still sitting there...awaiting a stem.

How hard is it to find a 1-1/8th threaded stem with routing for a front brake?


----------



## Mtriple (Mar 9, 2008)

williamf777 said:


> Here is my 26" BMX. It is an unknown frame and fork. It is like none other I have ever seen. Everybody I ask about is stumped to is origins as well.


Very cool, are those Redline flight cranks?


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

I think we're all coveting those cranks...

I've got to think that your frame is a one-off. If even a few were built, somebody else would know about it. And I don't think anybody would buy a frame what was only 7/8 chromed. Neat bike.

Now give me those cranks.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

c-dubya said:


> 1990 p-23 gone eno


I love this bike. Its keeping me up at night.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I have just discovered this thread and it will probably be one of my favourites.One to come back to.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

2 Months without an update?

Bump!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1991 Marin Eldridge Grade*


----------



## Scott_in_Jersey (Apr 29, 2004)

Electra Paperboy


----------



## theboy (Sep 30, 2007)

no longer in this configuration Im afraid


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

*1985 Fat Chance*

'bought this from a very nice guy online. It's a little different now but this is the original owners picture.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

fishcreek said:


>


How's it ride?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> How's it ride?


the oversized tange tubing is very stiff and unforgiving. the current gear is too high for the trails i ride. i have yet too see how it rides in the snow once i do some changes (tires and drivetrain).


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

*1940's*

Maybe not exactly what your looking for and needs some love but some day she'll make a great trail / commuter


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

nothin fancy, but here goes.


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

chumbox said:


> Maybe not exactly what your looking for and needs some love but some day she'll make a great trail / commuter


Thats the real deal right there! Got a tweed jacket to go with it?


----------



## d-ray (Apr 27, 2005)

*93...94, whatever it takes.*

This is the latest and possibly last incarnation of my merlin. It is now used primarily as a Sunday ride with the wife kinda bike, and last sunday was one of those days.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

*same as my paint job!*



Polk said:


> This is my 1989 (I think) Diamondback Apex, which I bought used in the spring of 1992. In this picture it was set up with 42x18 gearing, which was the "magic" gear. That gear worked well for commuting and mild trails, but was much too big for most hills. However, I did ride it in one unofficial SS race, and as long as I accepted that I would run a lot of hills (in southeast Michigan we have a lot of short, steep, loose hills), I absolutely blew other riders away on the flats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My jaw dropped when I saw this paint job. It looks identical to my General Shadow Series frame








The B+W doesn't show it, but the color and pattern are the same. Is this "General Shadow Series" a Diamondback? The only info I found on "General Bikes" is that they built good BMX bikes in the 80's. It is full chromoly. I got the frame, fork, headset, and a Biopace crank at a garage sale in 8th grade (12 years ago) for $3 and have ridden it ever since. This pic is at about 12,500 feet in Southwest Colorado.
Anyone have insight into this frame?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

martini posted his "cross" bike, so i feel safe posting my old schwinn varsity fixed gear winter commuter with studded tires and metal conduit for handlebar. it later served duty as a 26" wheeled, fat tired(2" was the biggest that would fit), coaster brake and riser barred trail bomber/bar bike. it's now part of the yangtze river dam most likely.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Jamis for sale*

I posted this in the Vintage forum a little while ago, but figured I would post it here as well. I posted pictures of my vintage Jamis a few months ago, and have decided to thin the herd, so this one has to go. I did not get any interest in the complete bike, so I started parting it out. If anyone is interested in the frameset or other parts, just PM me. Here is a link to my ad:

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=26468&cat=39

The bullmoose bars and brake levers are sold already, everything else is available. Thanks for you time, and one more picture:


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Cove Hummer Ti*

I forgot about this one. I have no idea how old the frame is, but it has a canti hanger on the seatstays, so it should qualify. I don't own this bike anymore, but man was it fun! It went through quite a few configurations, but this was my favorite one. Singlespeed, rigid fork and a 29 inch front wheel. It also has S&S couplers, as I did a bunch of traveling with it. Enjoy:


----------



## BSIDE (Nov 21, 2006)

*1991 Stumpjumper....*

with a early 90's Tange Prestige fork.


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

1967 Schwinn Typhoon...2:1 gearing using vintage parts (36T Lucky 7 sprocket and 18T Bendix cog). Its a good bike for riding the fire roads and taking in the sights.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Here's my '92 Stumpjumper Pro:










That Marzocchi fork really screwed up the handling, and I quickly took it off and put the original rigid fork back on. This was my main ride for many years--I bought it new from Gregg's Greenlake in Seattle as a closeout--$600, marked down from $1300. It was a stretch for a college student, but I couldn't pass up a deal like that. Suntour XC Pro with greaseguard, thumbies, Microdrive.... at 25.5 pounds (20.5'), that was darn light for back then. Even so, I don't really regret selling it a few years back. It was really a bit small for me.

Eric


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*1969 Vintage*



sean salach said:


> martini posted his "cross" bike, so i feel safe posting my old schwinn varsity fixed gear winter commuter with studded tires and metal conduit for handlebar. it later served duty as a 26" wheeled, fat tired(2" was the biggest that would fit), coaster brake and riser barred trail bomber/bar bike. it's now part of the yangtze river dam most likely.


 I don't feel bad now posting my '69 varsity coffee hauler...
View attachment 413274


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

my 1982 Peugeot


----------



## cibi (Oct 18, 2005)

Here's my 1990 Specialized Rockhopper, built for the sludgy trails and brumous winter in West Germany.










more pics and complete part list here


----------



## beewee (Mar 17, 2008)

*my bonty race....old meets new!*

old favorite!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## chklto (Dec 6, 2004)

*mid 90's trek singletrack*

no tensioner! found the magic ratio 34x15. nice gear for flat dirt roads.


----------



## VTmojo (Apr 15, 2007)

*nice..*



cibi said:


> Here's my 1990 Specialized Rockhopper, built for the sludgy trails and brumous winter in West Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE pictures! I love the survival kit! I need one of those for my kona cinder cone project. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Early 90's (I think...) Trek 830. Recently rebuilt with some newer parts.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

I have had this 92 Serotta T-Max since it was new, I've blown through quite a few bikes but will never get rid of the original. I turned it into a SS a few years ago and have been ridding the stink out of it lately.
1992 Serotta T-Max 
XT Seatpost
Flight Seat
1997 Mavic CrossMax wheels setup tubeless
Cook Bro Cranks
Paul's Love Levers
XTR V-Brakes and pedals
Right at 22 lbs and a ton of fun to ride:thumbsup:

Sorry about the pic, It was after riding the other night.


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

1989 Fisher AL-1 singlespeeded










[edit added] OMG, this is a stiff ride! I have not rode an OS, Al, rigid framed bike in about a decade. I think this will be a nice, around town bike once I put some skinnys on the wheels.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1993 Raleigh Chill*


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

An old Bianch Nyala, found in the neighbor's trash ... couldn't get the cantis to stop squealing so I put a set of cheap Avid V's on it ... swapped out the lead pipe bar/stem combo, added a decent saddle, then ditched the gears in favor of a BMX freewheel, and slapped on an old road crank ... now waiting on a 34T chainring.


----------



## snowboy (Aug 26, 2004)

*Parkpre Sledge Hammer*

Sorry for the crappy pic. i think its a 91 or 92 ish?? 
32 up front and 18 in the rear. New Canti's. Alex rims with Speacialized stout hubs. I have some issues with the rear tire rubbing when Im going hard up the steep stuff. I need to swap out the 2.1 with a 1.95. ritchie stem and flat bars.Crank Bros pedals. It weighs in around 18 pounds and I have not ridden my geared bike since I built it up.


----------



## shaggyjohn (Apr 17, 2006)

Willits Safety retro 29er single speed. 120mm, Paragon dropouts, internally routed cable, no mud room...


----------



## mont_ster666 (Jan 10, 2009)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Wow, I go away for a few months and come back and my thread is still towards the top.
> 
> Good deal.
> 
> ...


Find one that's solid aluminum, and drill that sum'bich... 1mm pilot all the way thru for the cable itself, and a 5mm hole halfway thru to stop the housing. Sounds sketchy, but a bunch of stems came like that back in the day! :thumbsup:


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Flat tire has been inflated, the seat has been properly adjusted, plus its got oury grips now:


----------



## superbox (Apr 18, 2008)

I own this one, but I don't ride it as it is a kid's frame. Raleigh Mountie with Sturmey SC coaster brake hub. It's for sale in Frisco if anyone wants a nice small bike. 20" wheels.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*I may have one...*



PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Wow, I go away for a few months and come back and my thread is still towards the top.
> 
> Good deal.
> 
> ...


What length/rise are you looking for? I may have one in the parts bin, as I bought a lot of 6 off the 'Bay a while back (to get one I needed I paid $.99 plus $6.00 shipping:thumbsup: )

PM and we can work something out.

frog


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Erm,no thanks.


----------



## superbox (Apr 18, 2008)

If you didn't like the last bike I posted, here is my main ride. Rockhopper Sport with an Eno hub, Aeroheat rims and XTR brakes. It is not for sale.


----------



## mont_ster666 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think these brake levers punched me at a bar one time. Then made out with my girlfriend.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

funny how I haven't been on MTBR since the summer and this thread still gets updates.


----------



## Longfellow Mafia (Nov 26, 2005)

*Salsa Ala Carte*

Circa 1991, with dropout conversion by Bob Brown Cycles. Shown here in front of the Cars-R-Coffins coffee bar in Minneapolis. The Salsa is built with Columbus tubes, and was ahead of its time with 71/73 angles. The 395mm Tange fork works perfectly.

https://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2564/600/1600/OGsalsa.jpg


----------



## Fishbone (May 20, 2007)

My '91 Hardrock,sort of crapy commuter...I love it!
Built with some parts of this one:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Fishbone said:


>


i like that white rockhopper better :thumbsup:


----------



## Fishbone (May 20, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> i like that white rockhopper better :thumbsup:


Yes,it was like new,a nice light bike.
He's gone,traded for some parts and work for my new Pompino frame.
Silly deal??


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Fishbone said:


> ...traded for some parts and work for my new Pompino frame.
> Silly deal??


not bad at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevo328 (Jul 28, 2007)

here is my vintage dean frame built up with new components last year. i completly refinished the frame and installed new decals. the bike is great i have had it for years


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Man those make me wanna get my but going on my Specialized


----------



## Fishbone (May 20, 2007)

These old Specializeds are pure joy to convert,even with their 1" threaded headset.
Imho the best tensioner will never be as good as semi-horizontal or horizontal dropouts.

I love simplicity:


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

So no tensioner works pretty well under force?


----------



## Fishbone (May 20, 2007)

Funrover said:


> So no tensioner works pretty well under force?


For me a tensioner is something like that:









Maybe you talk about chain tug?
I use an anti-theft axle in place of the quick release,tightened with an Allen key it does not move anymore.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Fishbone said:


> For me a tensioner is something like that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have a tensioner on my SS Trek and am currently looking at building up an on Specialized (rock hopper I believe.... have to check) and I was curious if I could get by without the tensioner..... It has me thinking


----------



## stick-boy1 (Feb 1, 2008)

*1990 Concorde SS*

This is my 1990 Concorde rigid. Original owner. It was 21 speed that I just converted to SS. Changed out the cantis for vbrakes as well.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

Wow, where was I when this post was new? Anyway, this is my 93 Bonty RL. It has OR frame decals, the sub 11's and fork are courtesy of Paul Sadoff, paint by Santa Cruz Powder. This is a cool bike and after a little Ti hardware came in under 20lbs.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Sweet build, aka Brad! Is that an "opticular" illusion, or is there a lot of slack in your chain?


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> Sweet build, aka Brad! Is that an "opticular" illusion, or is there a lot of slack in your chain?


 Hmmm, yes the chain does look a bit slack; illusion or not it has since been tightened..:thumbsup:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Klien Fervor:
Bought as new as a frame, raced the crap out of it, been in too many different configs to mention.

I know the mudguards are dorky, but photo taken after it's first wet SS ride.

This bike has been very very very good to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

"88 Hardrock Comp. Pics taken from this year's SS punk bike enduro...


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Bike looks excellent cleaned up Bob!


----------



## widespot (Jan 20, 2009)

*'92 Wheeler 5800*

Not fancy but still a good ride.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

bikeny said:


> I posted this in the Vintage forum a little while ago, but figured I would post it here as well. I posted pictures of my vintage Jamis a few months ago, and have decided to thin the herd, so this one has to go. I did not get any interest in the complete bike, so I started parting it out. If anyone is interested in the frameset or other parts, just PM me. Here is a link to my ad:
> 
> http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=26468&cat=39
> 
> The bullmoose bars and brake levers are sold already, everything else is available. Thanks for you time, and one more picture:


Dayum!....that's the one I liked the best! Story of my life...if I like something, it's _history._:madman:


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

1993-ish Ritchey

(as an added bonus - lots of vintage skis)


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Build in progress...*

OK, so it's not a mountain bike. However it is (or Rather will be) both vintage and single speed.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Sick...*

is it a Schwinn cruiser frame? I like it.

looks like mine:thumbsup:


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks and back at you! I really like your klunker! Cool build with the brooks saddle and avid brakes.

It's definitely not a Schwinn, but that said, I'm not certain what it is. I found it rusting away in a neighbor's backyard where it had lived for the past decade. There was no head tube crest (hence the "punisher" motif) but it looks a lot like a 60's ish Western Flyer. I'm in the process of bringing it back to life. Frame was in OK condition but most of the parts were horribly rusted and I've spent too much time trying to bring them back and have a lot of work left ahead.

Thanks again,

TCN


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> i like that white rockhopper better :thumbsup:


Agreed, wow the white one is just lovely.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I love this thread. I have an '89 Rockhopper that has been posted too many times, but they are great bikes.


----------



## Spok75 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is my 1997 Kona Hahanna. It's a mixture of parts that I had lying around or aquired through friends and bits I purchased used and from the shop. Hope you like it! It rides like a dream! Comments welcome


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Nice Schwinn*

Nice looking Schwinn. I was hoping to see one in here. I'm currently putting together a 59 Schwinn Jaguar or Corvette. Should be fun.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1992 Scott Peak*


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

Not a mtn bike per se but it sees a fair bit of dirt road action. 1974 Peugeot UO-8 that I converted to a fixed / free setup. Sugino ss cranks but with an extra ring (42 / 38) and a Surly flip / flop hub w/ 21 /17t dingle cog on one side and an 18t freewheel on other. Delgado Cross rims. Currently has a B17 saddle and drop bars and clipless pedals - great riding bike actually.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

*Ti*

My wife 
Non-retail frame, Durango SSWC 2009


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

1993 Kona "TET" Hot.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

fishcreek said:


>


Nice "scorcher".


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Built this for a friend of mine. It's a Ritchey Ascent frame with a bad spray-paint P-series paint job. I got it that way.










It's doing commuter duty in San Francisco lately.

Morgan


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Made a few small changes to my 89 Fisher.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

My first visit to the SS forum so just thought I'd post my ride. Sorry for the low gearing. This is my main ride and the Wasatch can be a bit unforgiving.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

That's sick! One of the nicest Bonty's I have seen in a while.
Nice job.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

:eekster: isn't anybody gonna mention the bent fork?


Polk said:


> This is my 1989 (I think) Diamondback Apex, which I bought used in the spring of 1992. In this picture it was set up with 42x18 gearing, which was the "magic" gear. That gear worked well for commuting and mild trails, but was much too big for most hills. However, I did ride it in one unofficial SS race, and as long as I accepted that I would run a lot of hills (in southeast Michigan we have a lot of short, steep, loose hills), I absolutely blew other riders away on the flats!
> 
> Since this picture I have made a few changes, the most significant being that I used an old derailleur cage to make a tensioner, similar to a Surly, and am currently running a much more off-road friendly 39x20 gear. Maybe one of these days I will get rid of the road crank I have on it, but right now that means I would actually have to spend money on it


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

herbn said:


> :eekster: isn't anybody gonna mention the bent fork?


Compare:














Does look like the first one might have taken a hard landing.

Morgan


----------



## C.L. (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice Bontrager.

Here's mine. It's not quite pre 93 and it doesn't have cantilevers anymore, but it's still pretty vintage, except for current the modern build. It's a Pacenti built factory ss that still gets a ton of use.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Spok75 said:


>


no rear brake?


----------



## 95bonty (Oct 6, 2004)

dude, that's so hot and well timed. i just bought orange paint to respray and redecal my race lite and was wondering what to do about the Waltworks fork...that colour match looks awesome.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

IRC Kujo front tires…….eeek
(someone must hate pinch flats)


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

*Inspiration*

That 1990 Rockhopper on the first page has done it for me. I have one that is very similar to it in my garage. It was given to me a while back and was my only MTB for a bit. I've had an incredible urge to tinker around with bikes this week but my Redline is new and perfect as it is. My old Rockhopper will be my project. It currently has gears (3x7) and mainly a mint condition, stock build. It rides nice with gears but I think they have to go. Has a nice wide but worn 2.35 Highroller up front right now which will be put out back and replaced with an old 2.4 Mutano I just found laying around. I'm looking forward to it since I've got all the parts needed for the build. Will post pics soon..


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Spent a few late nights this weekend and then some time late tonight working on my vintage rig. It ended up being a much bigger project then expected but I really wanted to get this thing going.

I thought that it was done last night but had an interesting test ride early today. The free hub body started locking up on me which ended my ride short and compromised my initial build. I had dremelled apart an old 7 speed cassette and just used the 21T cog paired up with the 34T middle ring up front (haven't figured out the front chainring situation yet). I did replace the free hub body with another old one but it still didn't feel right so I decided to use a newer forte rear wheel that I had in the garage. This posed a new issue because this was a 8/9 speed hub so my old 21T cassette cog wouldn't fit. I had two options...either a 18T SS cog that had been on my Redline, or part of a 8 speed cassette that consisted of three cogs, one of which was 21T. I tried the 18T first but couldn't get the chain to be the right length with the minimal adjustment of semi horizontal drops. This left me with no choice but to use the three ring cluster from the cassette. It may not be as pretty as a SS cog, but it works pretty darn well. I will be ordering a 21T Surly cog for it and eventually just run one ring up front. It may look odd, but it's still an SS and it was a ton of fun riding it today before the hub issue.

First pic is on the ride today, second is in my messy garage after the wheel/gear swap tonight. I'm tired of working on this thing, just want to ride it! 26ers are still fun.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Words can not describe how much I love this bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the bike but I think Gary Klein was on acid..he saw stawberry fields..a little to much..


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Jack Lantern, good looking Bonty, where do you live in the Wasatch?

I found the same challenge when going SS in the Ogden area. All the local trails but one are up and down. I love the riding around here, but it takes a while to get the right gearing!

frog


----------



## unibomber (Oct 17, 2004)

*I know its not as old as the others...*

..but its OLD SCHOOL. I think the original stem was like 140mm 0rise. I love the non-susp corrected geometry. Now if I could only find an uncorrected aluminum that'll run SS and 29" wheels.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice brodie,its a shame they dont make the unibomber anymore.


----------



## 95bonty (Oct 6, 2004)

*a little younger than 93*

...this thing's been through more spec changes than i care to think about, I always wanted an orange one tho, so my last decal set and a respray and it's back to single speed config using a forward components BB, 9kg/20lbs on my dodgy fish scale.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Great thread!

Here's my '96 Kona Muni-Mula "dinglespeed" (kept the big-ring up front for riding to the trail, middle chainring for trail riding):



















My credo (if you must have a credo):


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice credo there! One year on SS and it is THE main ride.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

fishcreek said:


>


Super hawt.


----------



## adamlivi (Feb 8, 2004)

*2001 Schwinn Panther -redo*

Here is my 2001 Schwinn Panther ... awaiting a re-chromed Phantom tank and a Mary bar.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

'92 Jamis dakota. Some things changed since here, but still ridden a lot. My main 26" SS ride.


----------



## AZJP (Apr 10, 2007)

1993 Trek 8700.

I sold it 2 years ago. Now I wish I still had it. I was browsing the SS forum - I think I need to buy another SS soon!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

adamlivi said:


> Here is my 2001 Schwinn Panther ... awaiting a re-chromed Phantom tank and a Mary bar.


wow , just wow


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Need to get this cool thread going again....

finished the build on this one last night...










Steve

.


----------



## Spok75 (Mar 13, 2009)

fastale said:


> no rear brake?


Nope, stops me just fine and never have I gone over the bars. I just shift my weight back when I am going fast 

It's been updated, no more tensioner. Found the magic gear 34x17


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is my 92 Kona "HOT" and my 1997 IF Planet X.
The Fat is my friends bike. He is now hooked on SS.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Going to try and jam some 26x2.3 WTB Stouts (Nashbar has them for $9.99!) and some Oury grips.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i got a 92 trek 970 out of the dumpster the other day and built it up with spare parts. 
almost done!


----------



## nonfortuna (Aug 16, 2009)

*'92 GT Zaskar LE*

Some of you may find this sacreligious (sp?,) but this ain't the vintage forum. Fun bike.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

nice GT! Did you just chop off the vertical dropouts and cut in horizontals?
Is that a home fabricated disc mount?
Great stuff!


----------



## C.L. (Apr 20, 2005)

*Mid 90's Bontrager SS*

Got so excited that this tread was back that I forgot that I had already posted a while back.


----------



## nonfortuna (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes and yes! The dropouts were done with a cordless drill and several files 3 or 4 years ago; still going strong, and there's plenty of clearance still (2.35 SB 8's on now.) The rear disc caliper is bolted to the uber-beefy fender eyelet and a band clamp (plus an extra adapter plus some home-machining.) This has been on there for a few months and several hundred miles, and I haven't had to adjust it since installlation. The crank was a road triple that I removed the outer/middle ring tabs from. The frame is actually a '92, my first MTB; bought it built with an M900 group!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

how far is your axle from where it's supposed to be?!
those canti mounts would have put the brake pads into the tread... 
(unless they're u=-brake mounts? pretty sure those had bene phased out by '92 though?)

nevermind, just figured it out, looks like your axle's about 3/4 inch higher than normal, explains the non-suspension corrected front fork to drop the front end as well.
whole bike's probably an inch lower than stock (in that range?)


----------



## nonfortuna (Aug 16, 2009)

The axle is maybe 3mm higher than stock and 7mm forward. It worked fine with the U-brake when it was on there, but the disc is admittedly much less of a PITA. U-Brakes may indeed have been phased out by most by '92, but GT was way too BMX to let them go until much later than the rest of the world.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

trek 970 from the trash+spare parts=


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

'91 Kuwahara Oncilla




























Chris


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

nordstadt said:


> '91 Kuwahara Oncilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what did you do to that tensioner


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

One of the best threads on mtbr.


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

nuck_chorris said:


> what did you do to that tensioner


Nothing, but ask the U-Brake...


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

nordstadt said:


> Nothing, but ask the U-Brake...


Awesome DIY!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

nordstadt said:


> Nothing, but ask the U-Brake...


impressive


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Not sure on the model year, but assuming early 90's. Took off the deraileurs. Left the crankset and all chainrings, because they're welded. Need to break the cassette apart and get some spacers made. Total cost = $25. Awesome beater SS.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Here is my Stumpjumper!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I think you'd be able to get away without a tensioner on that Stumpjumper.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

p nut said:


> I think you'd be able to get away without a tensioner on that Stumpjumper.


Once I think I have the gearing I want I will look more into that


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Going to try and jam some 26x2.3 WTB Stouts (Nashbar has them for $9.99!) and some Oury grips.


Nice. I am working on one made from the same bike but in purple.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

lucky i found this thread...i've got a couple.

my favorite


looked like this, right before i switched the frame (overused it as a messenger bike...)


then came this 93 khs montana team, now too with fenders + a bontrager saddle


i also have this fine wheeler. lugged tange ultimate superlight currently in build for a friend


and finally my beloved cadex


cheers


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lemme try this...*










Sweet! This is my 80's GT 26" BMX cruiser- a rare non-broken survivor. My wife actually raced it pertty much as it appears her in the first Cool Classic(91?). She finished; I did not. I recently rebuilt my 92(IIRC)Retrotec as a SS- may I post pics of it pre-rebuild? I don't have any of it as it is now(yet).


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

i built this out of parts from the co-op. all old parts except the tires and tubes.









Fuji Odessa with a 17" seat tube. has some scary rust and made from hi-ten, but the semi-horizontal drops were too tempting.



















mystery carbon fiber hubs laced to Mavics. i reversed the spacers on the sealed bearings and dished the wheel to get it to work SS.

chainline is decent. the axle is all the way back in the drops, leaving the chain just a bit loose still. it's an old chain, so a new chain will probably do it some good.










i love these old Shimano cantis!










40/16 gear with 1.5 Detonators.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> mystery carbon fiber hubs laced to Mavics.


nice. nuke proof hubs?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> nice. nuke proof hubs?


Good eye.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I use this bike for everything. And as often as I purge bikes, it has some serious staying power.....








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From 2010-10-01[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

umarth said:


> I use this bike for everything. And as often as I purge bikes, it has some serious staying power.....


That bike deserves a 'fugly award'. Looks like a good inner city commuter, no one would want to steal it. Although here down south, they'll steal anything.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

My 90 Rockhopper


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

dixie whiskey said:


> That bike deserves a 'fugly award'. Looks like a good inner city commuter, no one would want to steal it. Although here down south, they'll steal anything.


Yeah, my only issues with the not stealing is that I have XTR hubs with Bontrager Mustang rims on it. Great choice for a commuter....


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

1993 Yokota Yosemite, barely made the vintage cut for this thread.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

umarth said:


> Yeah, my only issues with the not stealing is that I have XTR hubs with Bontrager Mustang rims on it. Great choice for a commuter....


The culprit who might be inclined to steal it in the first place wouldn't know the difference between XTR and Tourney.

I get lots of shouts along my commute which traverses through a small ghetto, surely not for the King headset, but since it's pink and the rest of the parts are a variety of colors, surely the color 'bling' factor scores major points.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

dixie whiskey said:


> I get lots of shouts along my commute which traverses through a small ghetto...


Bonus points for a scenic commute.


----------



## icon149 (Aug 16, 2010)

chklto said:


> no tensioner! found the magic ratio 34x15. nice gear for flat dirt roads.


what size is the frame? i think i have the same bike and was wondering what the magic ratio is. i'm currently running 32 x16 with a tensioner.


----------



## mikeetow (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

I just posted this in another thread- If I've committed an MTBR faux pas, please let me know- I'll catch it in 3 years when I post here again. 91 Retrotec- sorry for the outdated pic; it now has 80s Sugino 180mm cranks & 36x19 gearing, cheapo rise bars(same stem)& better brakes(LX canntis as opposed to the useless Mafacs pictured here).


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

bassteban said:


> I just posted this in another thread- If I've committed an MTBR faux pas, please let me know- I'll catch it in 3 years when I post here again. 91 Retrotec- sorry for the outdated pic; it now has 80s Sugino 180mm cranks & 36x19 gearing, cheapo rise bars(same stem)& better brakes(LX canntis as opposed to the useless Mafacs pictured here).


The faux pas I see is posting a geared bike on a SS picture thread- even if the bike is currently SS.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

*1990 Raleigh Chill SS just finished...*

No idea how she rides yet, but looking forward to the first spin!

Absolutley amazing what a little elbow grease and metal polish can accomplish...

:thumbsup:


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

My '93 Barracuda A2R in it's most recent incarnation.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

My 1990 GF Advance


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

some really clean rigs in here. Makes my newish bikes look like ass.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

umarth said:


> The faux pas I see is posting a geared bike on a SS picture thread- even if the bike is currently SS.


You know, I tell ALL my non-cyclist friends that cyclists are THE most elitist bastards on the planet; thanx for the confirmation.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

bassteban said:


> You know, I tell ALL my non-cyclist friends that cyclists are THE most elitist bastards on the planet; thanx for the confirmation.


How stupid are you? It has nothing to do with cyclists being elite, but posting a picture in a Vintage SS thread. Your bike is vintage, but it has gears. This is why I tell ALL my friends that idiots are drawn to the internet like moths to a flame. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

bassteban said:


> You know, I tell ALL my non-cyclist friends that cyclists are THE most elitist bastards on the planet; thanx for the confirmation.


if by "elitist bastards" you mean "able to read the forum heading" as well as "comprehend thread title" then yes...

don't know why you're whining, there's a vintage/retro forum as well, they're REALLY accepting! 
see you there!

(fwiw, based on all your recent posts I've already decided you're a troll)


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

bassteban said:


> I'll catch it in 3 years when I post here again...


Please don't.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Just finished my MB2, first ride instant favorite!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sizzler said:


> Just finished my MB2, first ride instant favorite!


Nice saddle, pinko.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

umarth said:


> Nice saddle, pinko.


better than your bourgeois brooks


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Sizzler said:


> Just finished my MB2, first ride instant favorite!


sweet!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

double post . . . . .


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Sizzler said:


> Just finished my MB2, first ride instant favorite!


Nice! Brimstones have always ruled.

Don't let umarth's obvious petty jealousy deter your justifiable enthusiasm.

--sParty


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Don't let umarth's obvious petty jealousy deter your justifiable enthusiasm.
> 
> --sParty


I know, right? And get this, right after posting those hurtful words Umarth had the audacity to pm and ask me if I would sell him the saddle!

By the way, here's what the MB2 looked like when Umarth and I found it. I was able to rub all the spraypaint off with acetone.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

jimmyv65 said:


> I raced on it back in the day. The pink was cool back then; now it's a little off. Either way, I love that I singled out this bike and got it back on the road. I went with more new parts than many of you--new brakes, stem & bars. I kept the switchblade fork and the bulls eye hubs.
> 
> I intended it to be only a neighborhood bike, but I may have to off road it a bit.
> 
> Its great to see it alive again.







*Pink is still in*, it's the new black - didn't you get the memo?:thumbsup:

As for a bike named after a Duran Duran song that is something entirely different...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

this is pre 1993.
And dont worry, i'll treat your mother right.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> this is pre 1993.
> And don't worry, i'll treat your mother right.


Be somebody!


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Nice! Brimstones have always ruled.


Up until this past Monday at about 7 PM this was a nice Bridgestone MB1, circa 1991. Now it's just another roof rack victim. I had it powdercoated by Yeti over a decade ago and it was singled with an ENO. My kids had been riding it the past few years as a townie as they recognized the great ride once they threw a leg over it. And how could it not be -- narrow Q factor, Phil Wood BB, light steel frame, snappy handling... :madman:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

PeT said:


> Up until this past Monday at about 7 PM this was a nice Bridgestone MB1, circa 1991. Now it's just another roof rack victim. I had it powdercoated by Yeti over a decade ago and it was singled with an ENO. My kids had been riding it the past few years as a townie as they recognized the great ride once they threw a leg over it. And how could it not be -- narrow Q factor, Phil Wood BB, light steel frame, snappy handling... :madman:


that'll buff right out


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

PeT said:


> Up until this past Monday at about 7 PM this was a nice Bridgestone MB1, circa 1991. Now it's just another roof rack victim. I had it powdercoated by Yeti over a decade ago and it was singled with an ENO. My kids had been riding it the past few years as a townie as they recognized the great ride once they threw a leg over it. And how could it not be -- narrow Q factor, Phil Wood BB, light steel frame, snappy handling... :madman:


I don't see the problem:???:


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

PeT said:


> ... snappy handling... :madman:


...snappy handling from them snappy tubes.

--sParty


----------



## racerob (Aug 10, 2010)

*Single speed pics?*

I know it's not 100% SS as defined in MTB terms, but lately I've been riding some trails with it, and it does pretty decent, and would do better with a gearing change. It is 26". I'm considering throwing some Fox's on the front, and maybe some front brakes, with some different tires too. But I try and preserve it the best I can and enjoy it too.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

racerob said:



> I know it's not 100% SS as defined in MTB terms, but lately I've been riding some trails with it, and it does pretty decent, and would do better with a gearing change. It is 26". I'm considering throwing some Fox's on the front, and maybe some front brakes, with some different tires too. But I try and preserve it the best I can and enjoy it too.


Whoa... that oughta be a mantlepiece. So perfect. So over the top. So red & gold. Whoa.

--sParty


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

racerob said:


> I know it's not 100% SS as defined in MTB terms, but lately I've been riding some trails with it, and it does pretty decent, and would do better with a gearing change. It is 26". I'm considering throwing some Fox's on the front, and maybe some front brakes, with some different tires too. But I try and preserve it the best I can and enjoy it too.


I wasn't ready for the color this morning. Guess I can throw away the rest of my cappuccino...


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

racerob said:


> I know it's not 100% SS as defined in MTB terms, but lately I've been riding some trails with it, and it does pretty decent, and would do better with a gearing change. It is 26". I'm considering throwing some Fox's on the front, and maybe some front brakes, with some different tires too. But I try and preserve it the best I can and enjoy it too.


Your bike is bad a$$!! Nice job.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Always wanted a Ti frame...

this one built up nicely:










Steve


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*'84 Cannondale 26 x 24 fixie Freak Bike*

6-bolt disc mount 16t cog, 36t front with 1/2 link. 34t front will fit without need for 1/2 link.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1992 Breezer Sky*

Resurrecting this awesome thread, give me a week to convert this hideous geared bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> Resurrecting this awesome thread, give me a week to convert this hideous geared bike. :thumbsup:


Hideous indeed.
You shouldn't be burdened, just send it to me.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

im pretty sure sParty wet his pants after seeing my barends+riser combo.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Let me guess, you gave some 60 year old sap $15 to get that thing out of his garage where it's been hanging for the last 10 years.

Yeah, I'm jealous.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

p nut said:


> Let me guess, you gave some 60 year old sap $15 to get that thing out of his garage where it's been hanging for the last 10 years.
> 
> Yeah, I'm jealous.


jealous? yeah you have a nice mariachi and i have a bike that smells like brut.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Nishiki Ariel. Tange, gusseted head tube, straight blade fork, control tech stem, Bontrager Ti Bars.


----------



## mrsa101 (Jul 19, 2011)

some awesome bikes in here


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*rough draft*

Still waiting for stem, seatpost and cog. Rideable as it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

> Rideable as it is


I should certainly hope so.

I've wanted a Breezer for decades......Love the Steel, love the Excelsior paint jobs.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*Almost Done!*

Just waiting for the proper headset to arrive, cut the stem adapter steerer tube shorter and its ready to hit the trails! :thumbsup:


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's my '89 Nishiki Areil. Tange, straight blade forks, under 23 lbs.

She was a dirt bike, but I didn't like the slack head tube. Front end justs wants to wander and "flop over" on super steep ascents.


----------



## brauluver (Sep 21, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> Just waiting for the proper headset to arrive, cut the stem adapter steerer tube shorter and its ready to hit the trails! :thumbsup:


*WOW*, that frame, that paint, that extra attention to detail and spec of parts makes that the sexiest looking bike I've seen for a long time.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

brauluver said:


> *WOW*, that frame, that paint, that extra attention to detail and spec of parts makes that the sexiest looking bike I've seen for a long time.


thanks! yeah it is a sweet frame, except for that nice scrape on the left fork leg. i actually tried to replace it with one fork from a donor bike with the same 1" steerer tube. i painted it candy red but when i tried to put the crown race, it wont fit :madman:. so back to stock fork, which i really don't mind, just bummed about the time wasted.

i think a nice bike deserves thomson and chris king parts. if i decide to keep the bike, i make sure it has at least one or combination of both. :thumbsup:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

fishcreek said:


>


As someone who started riding an MTB in 1979, I love those old horizontal top tube, curved fork blade classics. I had a bunch of 'em, wish I'd kept some, but who knew? I do have an 85 Ritchey I need to restore.

That is a sexy old gal, treat her kind and gentle.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*finished!*

after re-lacing a set of old xtr hubs, bike is done!

supposed to have xtr cranks with spiderless, but this one is just equally bling. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Here is sweaty betty. Fixed gear off road goodness

1985 schwinn cimarron. I love this bike


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

So Fishcreek, about that one in one out you have, do I get the Heavy Tools yet?

Racerob: that is one sexy f-ing bike. Mantelpiece worthy for sure!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

monzie said:


> So Fishcreek, about that one in one out you have, do I get the Heavy Tools yet?


almost, the replacement frame has a stuck seatpost. :madman:


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> almost, the replacement frame has a stuck seatpost. :madman:


Nnnooooo! The first thing that came to my mind was "****, that sounds like steel and aluminum, they're never coming apart." good luck man, may you fair better with that than most mortal men.


----------



## DanConway (Sep 18, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> almost, the replacement frame has a stuck seatpost. :madman:


find a welder with an oxygen/acetylene torch and melt that bish out.

carefully though, but it works fine.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

92 G.T. Richter 8.0


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

This was my main steed, which I later sold.. I regret it everyday.. 
Edit - sorry for the geared version, Soon after the gears were stripped off and converted to a single speed.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My 1991 Specialized Hardrock GSX, set up as fixed gear with a drop bar :thumbsup: Probably my favorite bike


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> almost, the replacement frame has a stuck seatpost. :madman:


Try high strength ammonia for aluminum/steel stuck together. Ammonia dissolves aluminum oxide which is usually the problem. Soak it best you can repeatedly.

If that doesn't work, don't heat but freeze. Less damage afterwards


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks! i'll try that. i was ready to buy a sawzall and plan to cut it into pieces. the seatpost.

i think its a good reason to buy a power tool isn't it?


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

*My Beloved '92 Bontrager OR Racelite*

I've never ridden a bike that is more happy to simply be a bike. Chain looks a bit slack in this pic, but here she is.


----------



## TeamAlchemist (Dec 31, 2011)

hollister said:


> ...


Love the Bonty! Is that a Rock Shox Mag 1" steerer fork? And it still has life? Strong work!


----------



## TeamAlchemist (Dec 31, 2011)

edray said:


> I've never ridden a bike that is more happy to simply be a bike. Chain looks a bit slack in this pic, but here she is.


Gorgeous. Don't you wish they still made forks with 1" steerers? White Brothers will do a custom, but it's spendy. Dig the fully rigid set up.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

Pardon me if this is not vintage enough- I believe it's over 12 yrs old.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

I may have offended some eyes w/a pic of this one in geared form a coupla years ago: It's a 91(IIRC)Retrotec.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

83 Procruiser. It now has more appropo/MTB bars.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

bassteban said:


> 83 Procruiser. It now has more appropo/MTB bars.


awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> awesome! :thumbsup:


Thank you sir! It is a HOOT- just makes me laugh. It's like driving a Greyhound up a steep, curvy road climbing, but descending is just magical. The titanium IRD fork is incredibly smooth.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1989 mb-2*


----------



## joemastro (Dec 10, 2008)

I like that^^^. Very nice.


----------



## kleiner rocker (May 29, 2012)

hi there! 
i´m planning to convert an old MTB to SS. No/Low-Budget...
anyone made experiences with brake levers for BMX?
they should work together with V-Brakes...
any comments welcome 
thx and keep riding - great inspiration in here!!!


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

made some photos of my favorite bike


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

nice MB-3. my favourite bike is the cheapest and oldest too, the '89 MB-2.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Man, your bike ****ed with my eyes, until I saw the rear brake mounts. Nice conversion.


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

my original BuSS, minus most of it's orignal parts. ice riding.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Picked up today.... definately vintage but not sure if I'll clunk her or keep her as a ratrod..


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice one Bob I just got this RollFast last week:


----------



## Beatniqwood09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Not sure if ive posted this bike here before, but here is my 1990 rockhopper, just recently got some new rubbers and went from 34x20 to 34x12 much more fun to ride now :thumbsup:


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Heres my dark purple ~'96 Trek 970, aka The Purple People Eater (in commuter mode)


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

*Raleigh retroglide SS Coaster brake Beer bike!*

I might take it on light trails


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh and its steel. Which I like. So I got that going for me.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

robtre said:


>


i like :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

Ha I guess I should take the reflectors off the pedals huh?


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

bassteban said:


> Pardon me if this is not vintage enough- I believe it's over 12 yrs old.


2002, max 10 years old


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

behold the worlds slackest rigid gt, probably.
:cornut:


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

1995 GT "another" AVALANCHE







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

May as well make it 3 old GT's oin a row!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, my Rhygin Ra it isn't pre-1993 but it is close as it's a 1994. Here it is in 1996:










Here it is now, slightly modified with 26" wheels:










And 650B wheels:


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Misterdangerpants......nice restoration job on that Rhygin! Encounter any problems with the rear dropout replacement?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I've seen it before, but I love that 650B.

Here's my '89ish kuwahara somethingsomething




It's geared for commuting at 42x16, but I'm surprised how well it handles trails. Long climbs aren't going to happen, but shorty techy stuff up-and-down is still pretty doable even with the big apples.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

88 rex said:


> Misterdangerpants......nice restoration job on that Rhygin! Encounter any problems with the rear dropout replacement?


Considering the chain & seat stays were replaced, no.


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

great bike, I´ve got the "tequila sunrise colour" 1992 I think, like she´s waiting for the " conversion" to SS, by the way your crank pic looks very clean, what ring is it?


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's my 85?? Apex, just converted last night and need to order a tensioner. Felt good out to the mailbox & back though.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

1990 Bontrager 650B SS Drop Bar


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

LARRYJO: win.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Custom made freehub body 10mm shorter so i can move the XT hub closer to symmetrical (done in 1996 with a XT hub with grease ports)









Safety wire chainring bolts.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

I love this forum. Vintage SS's are great. I have mine in the works but I can't post pictures yet or I would.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My '91 Hardrock. Only changes since last post being a flat handlebar instead of the drop bar. Still fixed, too :thumbsup:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

LARRYJO said:


> 1990 Bontrager 650B SS Drop Bar


killer bike :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nephron (Aug 12, 2005)

LARRYJO said:


> 1990 Bontrager 650B SS Drop Bar


I love this bike, would like to know more about it if you can share. . . .


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

This past year I dusted off, replace tires and tubes on my 20 year old mountain bike and began riding again. I also discovered the world of SS mountain bikes. I now live in Florida where there are no large hills to climb like when I lived in California. So I have been riding my bike essentially single speed mode by locking it into one gear. It has made me discover a different way of riding and I like it. I am going to be converting to SS full time just after Christmas. I have made a couple of updates to the old bike to help out a 50 year old rider with a bad knee and back. Here a a couple pics of what it looks like now and in a few weeks an updated SS pic.









With new Crankset, shorter stem and 40mm rise bars.









I know not single speed yet but soon


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

*Performance Pulse Early 1990's era*

Just finished it up today. My 20 year old mountain bike from Performance Bike shops. Originally it was 100% Suntour XC LTD component group and it all still works well. There are a few updates including the Shimano Cranks, shorter reach stem and wider rise bars. I just added some new V-Brakes to replace the old Cantilevers. This one was a little more difficult to convert. The bike has an old Suntour Accushift 7 speed cassette, but a couple of DIY parts and some ebay shopping I got the pieces I needed. Used and old road derailleur modified for a tensioner until I can get a proper one. Currently running a 32x20 combination, the 21 tooth was perfect for the chain without a tensioner, but just to low a gear. I will experiment with a couple of combinations to try and find that magic ratio.
















The before picture.








I bet this Freehub doesn't look too familiar. 
The Suntour Freehub.








The DIY Spacers. Found info on making somewhere on this board








The finished hub conversion. I used the 14t cog to backup the PVC spacers to the hub. the final cog is the lockring as well on these setups


----------



## poconomtbiker (Feb 1, 2012)

What are those pvc spacers from ? What size are they? I have an old steel Giants that I was thinking of converting to SS. Nice job..


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

poconomtbiker said:


> What are those pvc spacers from ? What size are they? I have an old steel Giants that I was thinking of converting to SS. Nice job..


I can't claim originality for the spacers. I got the info for them on this thread.. https://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/cheap-diy-cassette-spacers-822963.html

I did have remove some material from the inside with a sanding drum on my Dremel tool to fit on my hub properly.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

My mid 90's Trek 7000.....Enjoy


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

banditfl said:


> I can't claim originality for the spacers. I got the info for them on this thread.. https://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/cheap-diy-cassette-spacers-822963.html
> 
> I did have remove some material from the inside with a sanding drum on my Dremel tool to fit on my hub properly.


banditfl, That's awsome that you used the DIY Spacer tip....looks great. I noticed some of the spacers were just a bit smaller on the inside diameter when I picked mine out...took my hub in to make sure they slipped on without sanding the inside .

Your frame looks very similar to my Trek 830 from about the same timeframe...a good solid ride that I put a lot of miles, and lots of beating on.

Enjoy the s/s.

Steve


----------



## poconomtbiker (Feb 1, 2012)

banditfl said:


> I can't claim originality for the spacers. I got the info for them on this thread.. https://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/cheap-diy-cassette-spacers-822963.html
> 
> I did have remove some material from the inside with a sanding drum on my Dremel tool to fit on my hub properly.


Thanks, It looks great. I just got some 1 1/4 PVC pipe and cut to size, seems to be working ok. Doesn't look as good as yours..


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

eastcoaststeve said:


> banditfl, That's awsome that you used the DIY Spacer tip....looks great. I noticed some of the spacers were just a bit smaller on the inside diameter when I picked mine out...took my hub in to make sure they slipped on without sanding the inside .
> 
> Your frame looks very similar to my Trek 830 from about the same timeframe...a good solid ride that I put a lot of miles, and lots of beating on.
> 
> ...


I think it was from about 1991 or 92 and has been solid ride in the past, but it has been sitting for nearly 10 years. Looking forward to the SS action.



poconomtbiker said:


> Thanks, It looks great. I just got some 1 1/4 PVC pipe and cut to size, seems to be working ok. Doesn't look as good as yours..


Power miter saw was the trick.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

94 Buck Shaver


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

trodaq said:


> 94 Buck Shaver


Good looking bike. What are those tires? They would color match my bike.


----------



## calboy (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## calboy (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's my 1989 Supergo Access made with Columbus tubing.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

*Picture Update*

I know I have posted this bike before. This is an updated picture featuring my new magic gear combo, I change the stock 32 tooth out for a Raceface 33 tooth chainring and it made all the difference. So goodbye to the need for a tensioner.
Before








With new gear combo.


----------



## joshthedoc1 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

I know it isn't the oldest, but I sold my beloved Bianchi B.A.S.S. 

I regretted it seconds after the new owner left. That bike was perfectly setup, and really light.


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

I know it isn't the oldest, but I sold my beloved Bianchi B.A.S.S. 

I regretted it seconds after the new owner left. That bike was perfectly setup, and really light.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

*Wasn't riding this in stock form - so I decided to go for a change...*

Pretty much the only bike I ride is my 1986 Specialized Rockhopper that I "modernized" (wide bars, 1X9 drivetrain, modern wheels, XTR V's, etc.) and I've had this 1988 KHS hanging in my garage and a never rode it.

I'd hate to see that beautiful 4130 Tange steel go to waste, so I took the same approach with "modernizing" it - only into a SS. I had a blast on it yesterday for the re-maiden voyage. Slow on the flats (as SS goes) but nevertheless AWESOME.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

1996 marin pine mountain


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*'92 Breezer Sky*

My fair-weather commuter. Some parts are from SS parts swap thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

fishcreek said:


> My fair-weather commuter. Some parts are from SS parts swap thread. :thumbsup:


That thing is awesome

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

1989 Raleigh Montage. I swapped out parts as necessary without regard to historical correctness, but made sure to keep the original Sakae oval chainring.







The saddle is very low in the pictures, because the seatpost was stuck. Also the stem is the original one, which means stupid long. Especially for my short back. Unfortunately I damaged the frame when removing the old seatpost by force, so once I come across another old MTB frame, I'm transplanting any useful parts and hope this Montage frame finds peace on the other side.


----------



## mtkrider (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's my 88 American comp lite 

ZSent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

*Well not pre- 93, but 95 GT Timberline FS*


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Not finished but put back together for a "Tweed Ride" in a couple of weeks.
When it's "done" it's my SS cruiser for riding with the kids (because my 29er vs 16er was silly!!).

1948 Murray frame with early50's CWC and Schwinn parts


----------



## andrwplsn (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I just love the old bikes. Singlespeed+Old=even better

I'll post MTBified vintage pinarello CX SS later.


----------



## itsmrgomez (May 11, 2013)

...


----------



## gmmeyerIII (May 8, 2012)

*My First Mountain Bike*

1993 Mongoose Hilltopper. Bought from now closed LBS.
Turned SS last year, and slowly upgraded with parts from ebay.
In total i have less than 200.00 in upgrades.
Pictures give no justice to the beauty of the Smoked Chrome frame.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Pretty sure this one fits the bill:



Steve


----------



## vpc66 (Oct 22, 2012)

*My Cheap Hard Rock*

Yea yea ...I know the colors are purple and a red that looks pink, but I pick the frame up cheap ( no wonder there ) and the thing rides nice !


----------



## Flying Arrow (Sep 22, 2013)

*Late 80's early 90's GT Outpost*







Gravel cruiser.






Putting on new brakes soon.


----------



## pellejo (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine.The funniest bike I ever have.





Sorry about the crappy phone pics.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

My 1991 Litespeed/CBO "fat bastard" - JMJ


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

*BRC Gonzo*

Not sure of the year but I'm thinking mid 80's.


----------



## Jay Scott (Nov 24, 2013)

Here are the few I 'knocked up' this year 
1. Waimanly 1989 if I remember right.
2. Raleigh Stowaway 1980.
3. Raleigh Ascender (my first attempt at single speed build) early to mid nineties I think.
$. Merlin . . . that's all I know about it after countless efforts to research model, year and original spec.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

Did Merlin ever make aluminum bikes? Decal looks off too, but maybe just really early?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jay Scott (Nov 24, 2013)

From what I can gather, after searching again, it looks like there are two Merlin manufacturers, the US titanium one and another UK one, I'm not absolutely certain of this, but if I'm correct then mine looks very much like Merlin Malt 1, the only thing that has me stumped is not findng any Merlin with the same colour decals??


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Build this one for missus as her townie. Besides civil looks - it does very well on hard pack.
Started off as rust pitted frame, Miyata Elevation 200:
















Cleaned up nice:








End result:


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Just found these pics - I did this one several years ago and still regret selling it. It was old rusty Rocky Mountain frame - I found it on the curb in the neighborhood when I was walking my dogs. So I took it home, stripped, did custom paint (orange and blue inspired by first gen Ford GT) and rebuild as SS with home made tensioner. It was a blast to ride but I sold it, don't remember why. I had no idea at the time of the old Rocky Mountain frame value


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

This one was magic geared, one of the rare frames for me as I usually don't ride aluminum. Sold it shortly after building


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

This one started of as old basic CCM frame. Gaspipe tubing but hand built in Canada. I removed all guides, sanded and custom painted it.
Was build as coastie - turned out as a great ride. Sold it too:


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

This one was one of my favorite builds. I had no idea what ratio would work so I left freewheel on. Something came up so I posted it for sale and it sold very quick. Tubing was entry level Tange, frame was superlight and I absolutely loved the ride. I am still tempted to go and buy same Raleigh Rocky II when I see one for sale on craigslist:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice work Mongol. Especially like the RM. I am biased towards RM and the orange/blue color combo. Plus bullmoose bars. That certainly was a fool who tossed that.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> Nice work Mongol. Especially like the RM. I am biased towards RM and the orange/blue color combo. Plus bullmoose bars. That certainly was a fool who tossed that.


I was bigger fool for selling it! Took me good 4 weeks to strip it, pick colors, make sure paint properly cured, etc. And bars - please don't rub it in 
I plan to do my 1x1 in the same color, may be in spring


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Bump for a cool thread and a rebuild on my old Bontrager:









Steve


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

My 1998 1x1 set up for the 2014 Single Speed European Champs



Used the same bike in the SSEC 2004 ten years ago.

Edit 18 Apr 2017: tried to restore pic, but not able to. 
Oops, and there it is again.


----------



## Jay Scott (Nov 24, 2013)

kroe said:


> Did Merlin ever make aluminum bikes? Decal looks off too, but maybe just really early?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I finally found that it's a Merlin Easton Elite (o;


----------



## Jay Scott (Nov 24, 2013)

*Waimanly Something Something is now Rhubarb and Custard*


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Velobike said:


> My 1990 1x1 set up for the 2014 Single Speed European Champs
> 
> 
> 
> Used the same bike in the SSEC 2004 ten years ago.


Got to be one of the coolest bikes I've seen.


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Slightly too "new" but I think the colour qualifies it?


----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

Next project - 1984 Miyata Ridge Runner SS

From this..









To this.. (still on the drawing board)








-planning to have the frame resize from size 21in. to 17in., I'm 5'5 by the way..


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Totally forgot about this thread.

Here's my 85 bridgestone, which looks a lot like that 84 miyata



__
https://flic.kr/p/oDZbzJ

I run it fixed, but could flip it to ss, so I figure that's close enough.


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Im a major SS fan
I "think" my Kona is a 93.....if someone knows otherwise feel free to correct me


And I know this is a MTB forum, but I love my SS roadie as well......


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*Rock Lobster #06*

circa 1985 featuring portage-strap braze-ins and a hite-rite braze-on, too.


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

So Ive been informed my Kona (pictured above) is infact a 96'


----------



## FallsRat (Jan 6, 2015)

First Post on MTBR! Always have enjoyed this thread - part of my motivation for building this bike up!

1991 Stumpjumper
New cane creek flat top levers, wtb silverado saddle & race face ride crank/bb
did a bunch of regreasing/repacking, rustproofing, paint touch up


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

rockychrysler said:


> circa 1985 featuring portage-strap braze-ins and a hite-rite braze-on, too.
> 
> View attachment 942252


That's about as original gangster as a single speed can be!

Awesome!

Steve


----------



## slowNfat (Mar 30, 2012)

Love the rock lobster!!! Insert Wayne's World bowing down dudes..


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

thanks for the props, y'all. she's a fine bike and fun to ride.









i've written a bit over the years about my old Rock Lobster. In the event you're into provenance and such, you're welcomed to read-on...

RockyChrysler.com: Just about a bike [Rock Lobster]

RockyChrysler.com: Wit wot forse eur winde doth blowe! [updated]

RockyChrysler.com: Craigslist ... Rock Lobster Resurrection Project begins

RockyChrysler.com: The Resurrection of Rock Lobster #06


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## venzboard (Nov 12, 2008)

Got my frame back after having it resized..

Before..









After..


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

'89 RockHopper





































The dropouts aren't slotted all the way and there's a hole at the end. Perfect for fitting an ENO hub.
Chainstays are 440mm and BB height somewhere around 290mm, now! That's a lot of fun


----------



## charliej (Jul 23, 2014)

*86 fuji ss*








just need chain and one speed freewheel


----------



## charliej (Jul 23, 2014)

:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## charliej (Jul 23, 2014)

to moderator please delete duplicate post


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

This thread needs a bump.

Good times in the woods today on a vintage SS.











Steve


----------



## speedcat (Apr 3, 2017)

*'91 Rocky Mountain Stratos*

Bought it new, converted it in 2015. Great thread!


----------



## bikerinnola (Feb 24, 2016)

That Tangerine Diamond Apex is from 1987. https://mombat.org/87DB3.jpg


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Oops just saw the OP's thread being pre-93. Hope this is OK still 

1999 Homegrown Pro, Anodizing Inc. USA, in Bass Boat Blue, for my upcoming SS XC race series. Geared 34x20. Weight as pictured 19 1/3 lbs.

*Update - best gearing so far is 34x17, for most courses*


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Velobike said:


> My 1990 1x1 set up for the 2014 Single Speed European Champs
> 
> 
> 
> Used the same bike in the SSEC 2004 ten years ago.


That IS so cool! How did it perform? Super low pressure front tire pressure??


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

aohammer said:


> That IS so cool! How did it perform? Super low pressure front tire pressure??


The bike performs fine, the engine is a bit crap. 

The fat front is on too narrow a rim for optimum performance (40mm), and I have now switched to Dirt Wizards. I'm of the opinion they are the perfect tyre for a 1x1 because they transform it.


----------

